# ACEBEAM X70 @ 40,000 Lumens: Coming in June and new price.



## donlong (Apr 27, 2018)

*40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

ACEBEAM must be getting close to shipping the X70. They just released price at $750! Crazy! Its 8000 lumens brighter than the Imalent dx80.


----------



## twistedraven (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

With lumens that high, an 8000 lumen jump will be barely noticeable.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Buy Vinh's Sirius light that he's working on (probably 7 lbs and well over 100k lumens. With 72 XHP35 LEDs.) Will probably put the acebeam to shame.

That said, $750 for a light is a bit out of my price range. The Acebeam sounds impressive for a production light though. I hope we see more lights with active cooling.


----------



## etc (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

8x18650 is serious stuff.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Does it come with an oven mitt?


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

40k lumens with 13 emitters is a _*lot*_ of light. More light than I expect to ever need in a _nominally_ handheld package often enough to consider buying. Heck, my Emisar D4 at maximum output impresses everyone that sees it - can light up the side of my house like daylight from ~20 yards away.



Fireclaw18 said:


> Buy Vinh's Sirius light that he's working on (probably 7 lbs and well over 100k lumens. With 72 XHP35 LEDs.) Will probably put the acebeam to shame.


_Seventy-two_ emitters. EGAD.

There is surely someone that can make reasonable use of such a light. I'm just at a slight loss to see the use case. Illuminating an entire football field from the broadcast booth? Solid-state replacement for a helicopter spotlight? Pintle mount on the hunting lease truck? Area light working on buried water reservoirs?



Fireclaw18 said:


> That said, $750 for a light is a bit out of my price range. The Acebeam sounds impressive for a production light though. I hope we see more lights with active cooling.



At 8x 18650 - more capacity than a typical laptop - this is entering the realm where active cooling makes a degree of sense. There's the power margin and physical volume to do something actually effective.


----------



## LeanBurn (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*


----------



## Beckler (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Guesses as to how quickly it steps down to 10,000 Lm?  30 sec. maybe?


----------



## richbuff (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

I would love to have Vinh54 mod of this light. I will wait for it to be ready. Until then, two X65vn and X45vn are my mainstays.


----------



## Keitho (Apr 28, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

A battery-operated space heater would be useful, with the interesting side effect of 40,000 lumens....


----------



## F89 (Apr 28, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



bykfixer said:


> Does it come with an oven mitt?



I'm thinking more body armour.
Actually I'd like a bomb squad suit with a welding mask.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 28, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



F89 said:


> I'm thinking more body armour.
> Actually I'd like a bomb squad suit with a welding mask.



Agreed!!! lol


----------



## Keitho (Apr 28, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



richbuff said:


> I would love to have Vinh54 mod of this light. I will wait for it to be ready. Until then, two X65vn and X45vn are my mainstays.


Your post made me think...with ~ the same price as qty=2 x7vn, and same number of cells, and less lumens, and a less flexible UI...which is more useful? I can imagine use cases for each, but I can't imagine that there will be a huge number of sales at that price. 

I too am looking forward to what vinh can do with that fan-coolded host!


----------



## cody12 (Apr 29, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Olight? Acebeam? Who are you talking about?


----------



## Keitho (Apr 29, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Whoa, I was getting all confused. Post edited


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Apr 29, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Impressive, but at $750, it's definitely a niche market. I'll buy eight BLF Q8's and wrap them together with a big elastic band.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Apr 29, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



idleprocess said:


> 40k lumens with 13 emitters is a _*lot*_ of light. More light than I expect to ever need in a _nominally_ handheld package often enough to consider buying. Heck, my Emisar D4 at maximum output impresses everyone that sees it - can light up the side of my house like daylight from ~20 yards away.
> 
> 
> _Seventy-two_ emitters. EGAD.
> ...



They say that for our eyes to discern a twofold increase in brightness, the light must actually increase its output by many more times than just 2. That being the case, I'm estimating that this new Acebeam light's highest mode should appear to our eyes, to be roughly twice as bright as an Olight i3 on high... Granted, this estimation isn't an exact science.


----------



## Sambob (Apr 29, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



idleprocess said:


> 40k lumens with 13 emitters is a _*lot*_ of light. More light than I expect to ever need in a _nominally_ handheld package often enough to consider buying. Heck, my Emisar D4 at maximum output impresses everyone that sees it - can light up the side of my house like daylight from ~20 yards away.
> 
> 
> _Seventy-two_ emitters. EGAD.
> ...



Don't be bunch of little girls I've almost finished my new mod, the brightness Is equal to the flash from a nuke going off and so far run time of about 20 seconds In turbo mode(warning welding mask must be worn during use).
JEEZ people enough Is enough....I think flashlight brightness has passed the point being practical, unless you're goal Is to signal the next solar system.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 30, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Some day we will have the same lumens on are keychain


----------



## HighlanderNorth (May 2, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



Sambob said:


> Don't be bunch of little girls I've almost finished my new mod, the brightness Is equal to the flash from a nuke going off and so far run time of about 20 seconds In turbo mode(warning welding mask must be worn during use).
> JEEZ people enough Is enough....I think flashlight brightness has passed the point being practical, unless you're goal Is to signal the next solar system.



I don't know...... Many people aren't going to be truly content until they are wearing a car radiator hanging from a backpack, with coolant hoses running in and out of the newest, brightest light that just came out the week before.... Lol


----------



## rickypanecatyl (May 2, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



Fireclaw18 said:


> Buy Vinh's Sirius light that he's working on (probably 7 lbs and well over 100k lumens. With 72 XHP35 LEDs.) Will probably put the acebeam to shame.
> 
> That said, $750 for a light is a bit out of my price range. The Acebeam sounds impressive for a production light though. I hope we see more lights with active cooling.



Acebeam's got a lot of quality control issues making $750 seem a lot more expensive. I've had issues with 4 of the last 6 lights I've gotten from them.


----------



## seery (May 3, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

$750 for that light is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## mortuus (May 3, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



seery said:


> $750 for that light is absolutely ridiculous.



No its not, its groundbreaking light actually for that price! They beat Olight who ditched their X9 with fan it will be passive cooled only... i cant think of any other light that comes close to this? and it will have 3 fans and can sustain water, pretty impressive light for that price imo.

The only question is how long can u run the highest lumen on max, i bet its more then 5m...


----------



## seery (May 6, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



mortuus said:


> No its not...



You are correct. 

Its not ridiculous...it’s abso-freakin-lutely ridiculous!


----------



## lightknot (May 7, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Does it have a moonlight mode?


----------



## idleprocess (May 7, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



lightknot said:


> Does it have a moonlight mode?



Of course! How else would reviewers get that mandatory photo of the LEDs glowing pointed directly at the camera?


----------



## Albert56 (May 28, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



idleprocess said:


> Of course! How else would reviewers get that mandatory photo of the LEDs glowing pointed directly at the camera?



Given the "astronomical" price, I would hope it has moonlight mode! What's with these prices? The Olight X9R is going for $599 and unless I'm reading something wrong the battery will only last for 3 minutes at 25K lumens - that's NOT drop down a level after 3 minutes! Now over $700 for this?!

These flashlights have gone well beyond the point of being practical anymore. They've become nothing but rich boy toys to impress your buddies with. No thanks.


----------



## FlashKat (May 28, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

It's listed for $649.90


Albert56 said:


> Given the "astronomical" price, I would hope it has moonlight mode! What's with these prices? The Olight X9R is going for $599 and unless I'm reading something wrong the battery will only last for 3 minutes at 25K lumens - that's NOT drop down a level after 3 minutes! Now over $700 for this?!
> 
> These flashlights have gone well beyond the point of being practical anymore. They've become nothing but rich boy toys to impress your buddies with. No thanks.


----------



## Albert56 (May 29, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



FlashKat said:


> It's listed for $649.90



I stand corrected. That changes everything. Put me down for 10 of 'em!


----------



## donlong (May 29, 2018)

Hey folks, 
Just an update on the new world's brightest flashlight: A few retailers are now listing it for shipping in June. Oh and according to Imalents website they've dropped to price by $100.


----------



## IlluminationDomination (May 29, 2018)

???
Imalent and Acebeam are Two different manufacturers. Your title and your text are not in sync.


Maybe the brightest STOCK lights. The gentleman below has some outrageous lights that are 100K lumens and several that throw over 1 mile! Search ALL his categories listed at the top of the page.

https://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights?sort_by=created-descending


----------



## donlong (May 29, 2018)

IlluminationDomination said:


> ???
> Imalent and Acebeam are Two different manufacturers. Your title and your text are not in sync.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank's for this info very helpful. I left the Imalent DX80 as #1 because the AceBeam has not technically shipped yet. I'll switch it in June. doing my best to be as accurate as can be.
Will defintely check out your link.
Cheers


----------



## donlong (May 29, 2018)

had a look around, but couldn't find a 100k lumen light, can you link a specific light for me?


----------



## IlluminationDomination (May 29, 2018)

Click "gallery" to see some of these lights.

The PRICE of $9,999 is incorrect! These lights can still be built but are NOT in stock.

https://skylumen.com/collections/gallery/products/one-off-x45vn-flash

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?445527-Sirius-Brightest-in-The-Sky

X65vn100 is 100K lumens.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?430717-X65vn100-100-000-Lumen-Light


----------



## richbuff (May 29, 2018)

Maybe the Merge Fairy will wave her magic wand and merge this to here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...king-Lumens!-ACEBEAM-X70-Just-got-a-price-tag


----------



## IlluminationDomination (May 29, 2018)

^^^

Sounds like a good idea!! He started Two basically identical threads.


----------



## nbp (May 29, 2018)

Starting threads with the purpose of advertising your website here will not be permitted. Do not continue to link your website in your posts. 

Excuse me, I have some editing to do.


----------



## hehaw77 (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



donlong said:


> ACEBEAM must be getting close to shipping the X70. They just released price at $750! Crazy! Its 8000 lumens brighter than the Imalent dx80.




The title of this post might not be accurate. I've contacted Acebeam a number of times.. and they just keep saying they are QAing it... also had dealers call them...so the title here is a bit misleading... just because they dropped the price doesn't mean they are ready to market... later folks...


----------



## hehaw77 (Jun 9, 2018)

really wanting Acebeam to get their act together and bring this to market... for a production light its quite amazing... fans and all


----------



## hehaw77 (Jun 9, 2018)

I guess I should have included this in the my last post but if any of you get info on the release feel free to PM me. While the title of this thread is clickbait; someone always knows something


----------



## hehaw77 (Jun 14, 2018)

I think its fairly safe to say this is NOT coming this month...


----------



## KG_Tuning (Jun 29, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



Beckler said:


> Guesses as to how quickly it steps down to 10,000 Lm?  30 sec. maybe?



Not as quick as the 32,500 lumens X80GT!!!


----------



## seery (Jun 29, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

If Acebeam can nail the active cooling, the X70 will be a real game changer.

The new UI on their most recent X65's is perfect, so I'm sure this will carry over to the X70.


----------



## hehaw77 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

UI will be the same... don't expect a "game changer" they are tiny fans even though there are 3 of them... this is going to be like the Olight X9R where they announced the light 2 years before they released it lol......


----------



## seery (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



hehaw77 said:


> UI will be the same... don't expect a "game changer" they are tiny fans even though there are 3 of them... this is going to be like the Olight X9R where they announced the light 2 years before they released it lol......



Three 40mm fans [drawing a minuscule ~5 watts total] combined with an 8-cell battery pack could allow the X70 to hold 30k lumens for 30 minutes and [even more impressive] hold 20k+ lumens indefinitely. 

Those numbers will absolutely crush the competition, nothing else on the market even comes close. 

The DX80 for example can only hold 7,000 lumens continuos. 

So yes, if Acebeam gets the active cooling right...it will be a game changer. 

Making lights like the DX80 and X9R instantly obsolete.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 4, 2018)

What about cooling oneself down with the X70's fan on a hot day before using the light at night?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



seery said:


> Three 40mm fans [drawing a minuscule ~5 watts total] combined with an 8-cell battery pack could allow the X70 to hold 30k lumens for 30 minutes and [even more impressive] hold 20k+ lumens indefinitely.



I don't think you'd even get 30 minutes total runtime, at 30k lumens with 8 18650's.


----------



## seery (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> I don't think you'd even get 30 minutes total runtime, at 30k lumens with 8 18650's.



30k lumens for 30 minutes is possible with 12x XHP70.2s running on high drain 3000mah cells like the 30Q.

But until Acebeam releases the specs, we can only guess.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



seery said:


> 30k lumens for 30 minutes is possible with 12x XHP70.2s running on high drain 3000mah cells like the 30Q.
> 
> But until Acebeam releases the specs, we can only guess.



According to https://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Samsung INR18650-30Q 3000mAh (Pink) UK.html
the 30Q has 10Wh of energy. So, 80Wh for eight of them in the Acebeam light. 30 minutes of run-time would burn 160W of power.

30000 lumens from 160W would give an efficiency of 187.5 lumens/watt, out-the-front, including all electronics and fans.

I think that kind of efficiency is what you _might_ get from the XHP70.2 alone, using LED lumens, and no power for any driver, and some good luck from the bin. I don't think you'd see anywhere near that for OTF lumens when accounting for other power requirements and lens losses.

I'll put a stake in the ground and say you'll only get 22.63 minutes of runtime at a full 30000 lumens on 30Q cells. Or the max output will drop as cells deplete, extending runtime at the cost of output.


----------



## king2penn (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



hehaw77 said:


> UI will be the same... don't expect a "game changer" they are tiny fans even though there are 3 of them... this is going to be like the Olight X9R where they announced the light 2 years before they released it lol......



I am an official dealer of Acebeam. Based on latest news the K70 will be delayed. Latest would be near to EOY before release


----------



## seery (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



king2penn said:


> I am an official dealer of Acebeam. Based on latest news the K70 will be delayed. Latest would be near to EOY before release



Latest ship date of November/December 2018.

That's only 4-5 months out...I can handle that!

Thanks for the update K2P.


----------



## seery (Jul 6, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



king2penn said:


> I am an official dealer of Acebeam. Based on latest news the K70 will be delayed. Latest would be near to EOY before release



Is there a chance you have any additional information, specs, or sneak peak pics you could share with us?

I can promise you that ANYTHING you have would be greatly appreciated by all of us here.


----------



## Snapper314 (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

I'm more then impressed by the Acebeam X80, so I'm eagerly awaiting the X70.

But... what I' REALLY like is a new Head configured for Max Throw to fit my X80!


----------



## seery (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



Snapper314 said:


> I'm more then impressed by the Acebeam X80, so I'm eagerly awaiting the X70.
> 
> But... what I' REALLY like is a new Head configured for Max Throw to fit my X80!



Have you tried out the X65?

It may be just what the doctor ordered for you!


----------



## SKV89 (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



king2penn said:


> I am an official dealer of Acebeam. Based on latest news the K70 will be delayed. Latest would be near to EOY before release



Oh no that's disappointing. I was really hoping to seeing this soon. By the end of the year probably the Astrolux MF03 and MF05 will be out and Acebeam will lose alot of business to the much cheaper Astrolux, although the quality will not be the same.


----------



## Snapper314 (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



seery said:


> Have you tried out the X65?
> 
> It may be just what the doctor ordered for you!



Less then Half the Lumens (12,000 vs 25,000), twice the size, and none of the colored emitters...

No thanks


----------



## seery (Jul 9, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



Snapper314 said:


> Less then Half the Lumens (12,000 vs 25,000), twice the size, and none of the colored emitters...
> 
> No thanks



The X80 is a super short range flood that gets very hot quickly and only holds Turbo Max for a few seconds before quickly stepping down to 4,000 lumens. 

Whereas the X65 will throw a massive wall of light out 5 times [the distance of the X80] and holds 6,000 lumens for 1.5 hours.

The X65 is an X80 on super steroids. 

But you are correct, it is larger and lacks the colorful LED's.







Photo belongs to Maiden666


----------



## hehaw77 (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



king2penn said:


> I am an official dealer of Acebeam. Based on latest news the K70 will be delayed. Latest would be near to EOY before release



Last I saw this thread says X70 not K70 if your referring to the X70 no surprise there for a delay...


----------



## hehaw77 (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



KG_Tuning said:


> Not as quick as the 32,500 lumens X80GT!!!



uh who cares?


----------



## hehaw77 (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



seery said:


> Three 40mm fans [drawing a minuscule ~5 watts total] combined with an 8-cell battery pack could allow the X70 to hold 30k lumens for 30 minutes and [even more impressive] hold 20k+ lumens indefinitely.
> 
> Those numbers will absolutely crush the competition, nothing else on the market even comes close.
> 
> ...




Obsolete "hardly!" if when it does come to market... my guess max 40K lumen 2 min if were lucky... the x9r can loop in and out of 3 min intervals at its max...


----------



## hehaw77 (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



seery said:


> Is there a chance you have any additional information, specs, or sneak peak pics you could share with us?
> 
> I can promise you that ANYTHING you have would be greatly appreciated by all of us here.




Yes I to am an official Acebeam dealer out of my van and home website I was told that it might be released tomorrow.. !


----------



## Djblank80 (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Man I’m an old fart now. I remember the days when we wanted to see surefire make a 600 lumen 6p. That’s an insane amount of lumens that honestly most will never ever need.


----------



## seery (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



hehaw77 said:


> Obsolete "hardly!" if when it does come to market... my guess max 40K lumen 2 min if were lucky... the x9r can loop in and out of 3 min intervals at its max...



Patience grasshopper...

You still have a little time to enjoy the X9R before it becomes obsolete. :nana:


----------



## hehaw77 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



seery said:


> Patience grasshopper...
> 
> You still have a little time to enjoy the X9R before it becomes obsolete. :nana:



lol.....


----------



## seery (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Acebeam updated their X70 page and made a couple changes.

MSRP went from $649.90 to $556.90

Beam distance went from 1000m to 900m


----------



## seery (Aug 28, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Acebeam just updated the X70 specs. 

The distance has increased from 900 meters to 1,130 meters.

And the output has increased from 40,000 lumens to 60,000 lumens.

Wow this light is going to be a real zinger!


----------



## csshih (Sep 6, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

MAP will be $550. they should be in stock by the end of the month!


----------



## KG_Tuning (Sep 7, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Imalent have them scrambling!


----------



## seery (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Here are some updated pics of the X70. The MSRP has increased to $629.


----------



## PocketLight88 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Hmmmm i noticed the handle with built in fan yesterday. I wonder if they can’t make it reliable with a built in fan in the light. Olight abandoned that first and now that Acebeam is abandoning that, It makes me wonder about quality issues in the imalent MS12 since I had a DN70 and it was a terrible experience


----------



## Albert56 (Sep 27, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Imalent introduces the MS12 at 53K lumen and suddenly the Acebeam X70 jumps from 40K to 60K lumens? I'm becoming very leery of these numbers. Anyway, with just 3 minutes before step-down, it's a lot of money for a hand warmer.


----------



## mortuus (Sep 28, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



PocketLight88 said:


> Hmmmm i noticed the handle with built in fan yesterday. I wonder if they can’t make it reliable with a built in fan in the light. Olight abandoned that first and now that Acebeam is abandoning that, It makes me wonder about quality issues in the imalent MS12 since I had a DN70 and it was a terrible experience



Olight showed the x9r prototype the removable fan system, it was on a tray you insert, i was positive this would make into the final production but they ditched it.

Here i found a image, i doubt it was really usefull for this lumens but they had an idea i guess...






Problem i think with built in fans like Acebeam showed earlier with 3 fans is how are u supposed to clean them from dust etc over time? because a fan is not really useful in the long run if its clogged with dust and crap etc... and what if the fans fail or something? its not like u can just swap them out like Olight atleast showed and said in case it wouldnt work u can just easy pop it out like a battery.. so it shows that a big flashlight and have built in fan system of some kind nobody can really do, i doubt the Imalent fan really makes that much difference, that fun in the end will just fail and stop working , so how much lumens can u get then without the cooling ? You are depending that the fan will never fail or atleast u can hope so... i dont know how many computer fans failed me over the years...

Its funny we can send people to the moon with rockets but we cant manage to build a big flashlight with active fan cooling without external things attached lol...


----------



## PocketLight88 (Sep 29, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Yea I liked the removable fan idea Olight had going on. A fan that is fixed inside will gunk up and be less efficient eventually. Now that Acebeam is having the fan on a handle It probably won’t be waterproof with it on. It if that’s what it takes I will buy the Acebeam. I love my x45, it amazes me every time and has been working flawlessly even after being dropped on the pavement. I wonder if they could put 20700 batteries to get better runtime, 60,000 lumens will take a lot of juice!


----------



## seery (Sep 30, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Acebeam’s X70 page has been updated...WOW!

*X70*

Describing Acebeam’s new X70 as “bright” is like saying a hurricane or typhoon is “windy”.

60,000 lumens
1,115 meter distance
Single Cree XHP35 HI
12 Cree XHP70.2 emitters
Battery pack – 8 Sony VTC6 18650
Integral fan carry handle – 1× 18650
18,000 lumens for 50 minutes
25,000 lumens for 8 minutes
60,000 lumens for 55 seconds
311,000cd peak beam intensity 
Charging time is 3 hours
Waterproof to 10 meters
Temperature controlled output


----------



## kj2 (Sep 30, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

60K lumens.. I don't believe it. 12x XHP70.2 and 1x XHP35 HI won't give 60K.


----------



## seery (Sep 30, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Acebeam stated they're driving these very hard. If that means +25% of factory spec [XHP70.2 @ 3800 and XHP35 @ 1833], that gets us to 60k.

3,800x1.25x12=57,000
1,833 x1.25x1=2,290

59,290


----------



## kj2 (Sep 30, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Then you still end up, a couple of lumens short 
I really wonder how many Acebeam expects to sell. It isn't cheap..


----------



## mortuus (Sep 30, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



kj2 said:


> Then you still end up, a couple of lumens short
> I really wonder how many Acebeam expects to sell. It isn't cheap..



Trust me there is a market and reason the flashlight companies produces such crazy lights, ofc the average joe wont have any need for this. I thought i was crazy when i was following the olight x9r and then later bought one because i thought how cool and super nice it is, people begged olight for years to release that monster if not i doubt they would have made that light who knows. But no i dont have any use for 60k lumens when i think less then half of that is more then enough. 

But there is a market for them they wont sell as many as their smaller lights ofc but the target isnt mass audience really and the price for this much lumens isnt that crazy high really.. Its also a show to the world "we can do it" sort of brag or something..


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Sep 30, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Even if they just sell a couple of thousand units, it's probably still worth producing them. They likely have higher margins than more basic lights.


----------



## seery (Sep 30, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Hopefully Acebeam will publish run times sans the fandle [fan + handle].


----------



## seery (Oct 1, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

I’m disappointed the X70 doesn’t have a Firefly mode like the 4 lumens on the X65. Sadly, the lowest mode is now 625 lumens. 

The two most utilized modes on our X65 are Firefly and Turbo Max.


----------



## mortuus (Oct 5, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



seery said:


> I’m disappointed the X70 doesn’t have a Firefly mode like the 4 lumens on the X65. Sadly, the lowest mode is now 625 lumens.
> 
> The two most utilized modes on our X65 are Firefly and Turbo Max.



I really cant see a reason anyone would want a low mode like that on such big light? the x65 has xhp35, maybe xhp70 ucant run that low? but still this is a searchlight, not a keychain look for keys in dark light...:shakehead

even on my x9r lowest 200 is plenty bright but yea no moon mode..

I just dont think they care about putting that low lumens in a light thats meant to push 60k lumens - its all about that.


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 5, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



mortuus said:


> I really cant see a reason anyone would want a low mode like that on such big light? the x65 has xhp35, maybe xhp70 ucant run that low? but still this is a searchlight, not a keychain look for keys in dark light...:shakehead
> 
> even on my x9r lowest 200 is plenty bright but yea no moon mode..
> 
> I just dont think they care about putting that low lumens in a light thats meant to push 60k lumens - its all about that.



It should be an almost free-to-implement bonus feature. Probably not going to use it to discreetly unlock the front door in the dead of the night, but such a mode could come in handy as a _locator_ with negligible impact on runtime.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Oct 5, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



idleprocess said:


> It should be an almost free-to-implement bonus feature. Probably not going to use it to discreetly unlock the front door in the dead of the night, but such a mode could come in handy as a _locator_ with negligible impact on runtime.



It's probably not free to implement, though. I know that Zebralight is no longer producing as low a moonlight mode on the XHP35 and XHP50.2 lights, as they used to offer on the 3 volt LEDs. They specialize in really low moonlights, so it's probably difficult to do with the 12 volt LEDs. Add up all those LEDs, and any moonlight would be pretty bright. I suppose they could turn it on for just one LED, but their circuitry may not allow for that.

But, yeah, they could certainly go lower than 625 lumens. :shrug:


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 5, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> It's probably not free to implement, though. I know that Zebralight is no longer producing as low a moonlight mode on the XHP35 and XHP50.2 lights, as they used to offer on the 3 volt LEDs. They specialize in really low moonlights, so it's probably difficult to do with the 12 volt LEDs. Add up all those LEDs, and any moonlight would be pretty bright. I suppose they could turn it on for just one LED, but their circuitry may not allow for that.
> 
> But, yeah, they could certainly go lower than 625 lumens. :shrug:



Depends on the specifics of the driver. 

I know that another lighting mode with a uController-controlled PWM driver is essentially free since the implementation is _software_ so long as you're within memory and CPU limits for your driver.

I am not as familiar with specific topologies of true constant-current drivers. If each mode is another outboard resistor or other component then it clearly has a cost. However with ramping UIs being a thing and not a whisper about PWM flicker I suspect that adding arbitrary constant-current levels/modes are also feasible with uController-controlled constant-current drivers.


----------



## mortuus (Oct 6, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



idleprocess said:


> It should be an almost free-to-implement bonus feature. Probably not going to use it to discreetly unlock the front door in the dead of the night, but such a mode could come in handy as a _locator_ with negligible impact on runtime.



Well i disagree with that, no it wont come in handy we both know that plus it would look so silly..


----------



## seery (Oct 6, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



mortuus said:


> I really cant see a reason anyone would want a low mode like that on such big light?...this is a searchlight, not a keychain look for keys in dark light...:shakehead



Is this a serious question/comment?

Because I can’t see a reason why anyone *wouldn’t* want a low mode on a light like the X65 or X70. 

We use our X65’s every night to check horse pastures and fence lines, and our two most used modes are Firefly and TurboMax. 

It’s better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 6, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



mortuus said:


> Well i disagree with that, no it wont come in handy we both know that plus it would look so silly..



Got such a mode on my TN30vn which I use occasionally as a locator. My D4S's lockout momentary-only lowest mode gets used all the time alongside the secondary LEDs' and their ~5 month long standby time ... _on their high output setting_.

You know what "bonus" modes I never or rarely use? SOS never. Strobe _almost_ never. "Bike flasher" never _because I have actual bike lamps_. Yet I have to click past these on quite a few lights I own often. Small annoyances I just habitually move past when using the light.


----------



## seery (Oct 12, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 12, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



idleprocess said:


> You know what "bonus" modes I never or rarely use? SOS never. Strobe _almost_ never. "Bike flasher" never _because I have actual bike lamps_. Yet I have to click past these on quite a few lights I own often. Small annoyances I just habitually move past when using the light.



I could not agree more. All blinky modes Should have an option to turn off on all torches.


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 12, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



seery said:


>



If you didn’t tell me what they were and just asked me to pick one, it would be the middle (X70) for best flood and throw, both noticeably better than the MS12. Surprise the he^^ out of me


----------



## seery (Oct 13, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



Nokoff said:


> If you didn’t tell me what they were and just asked me to pick one, it would be the middle (X70) for best flood and throw, both noticeably better than the MS12. Surprise the he^^ out of me


+1

That X70 throws a beautiful beam.


----------



## seery (Oct 13, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 14, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Unreal 

So you’re doing a pass-around right!


----------



## klrman (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Anyone hear any more news about the X70GT yet, the supposedly updated version of the X70?


----------



## seery (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*


----------



## PocketLight88 (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

I’m interested too, all I know is one is possibly in the plans.


----------



## PocketLight88 (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

Beast of a light!


----------



## Nokoff (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

I think the fan would wake the neighbors before the torch light lol. Nice video for a late night casual phone video thanks! 

I hope I get to try one in person at some point. 


And there’s a New version coming already?


----------



## Bazar (Oct 19, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*



seery said:


> +1
> 
> That X70 throws a beautiful beam.



It is critical to note that the new X70 can use a special mode selection of either the throw (2xx,000 candela) of the center LED, or the flood only of the perimeter LEDs. Meaning if the center spot is distracting and wasting power you can turn it off, or if you are horizontally throwing the beam you can deactivate the very disturbing flood light that is melting the batteries. 
Important to note is the absurd bulk the handle of the X70 carries. And that's your only fan. Be easier to carry a bicycle CO2 pump and occasionally spray the cooling fins than to use the ridiculous handle.
But at lower levels, like 8,thooouusaaand lumens, the X70 should do okay with out the handle and then a little thinner than the 56mm and 125mm MS12. (Vs 51mm and 116mm body/head thickness) the overall length going to the MS12 this time, a little shorter than the X70.

I'd like to see a video head to head, but I'd be disappointed unless you were in a helicopter. 

The 10m water resistance of the X70 also beats the 2 m ot the MS12, negating details of the X70 handle water resistance.


----------



## seery (Oct 19, 2018)

*Re: 40,000 Freaking Lumens! ACEBEAM X70 Just got a price tag.*

X70 vs. X65 vs. DX80

The X70 throws a lot further than the DX80, but not as far as the X65.

And the Fandle seems loud, but not too bad I guess.


----------



## Lucas lu (Oct 23, 2018)

I had got one,So wonderful!


----------



## UberFlashlights (Dec 10, 2018)

*AceBeam X70 Center LED Smoking?*

I went to skylumen's website and I saw this:

https://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/x70vn-60-000-lumen-r

*Recent Finding: Thrower LED when powered alone can not handle the high current and may literally smoke. When all LEDs are ON everything seem OK. Strongly recommend to always run light with all LEDs ON. At least this applies for Turbo. This applies to ALL lights modded or not. *

Can anyone vouch if they have heard of this before or how we could find out even more from other sources as well? I just bought the light and this sounds dangerous and something Acebeam should fix? This is concerning for a $600.00 new light. I haven't found anything to date to confirm other than his sight so thought I'd ask you guys to see what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## Busa Dave (Dec 15, 2018)

*Re: AceBeam X70 Center LED Smoking?*



UberFlashlights said:


> I went to skylumen's website and I saw this:
> 
> https://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/x70vn-60-000-lumen-r
> 
> ...



Well I just bought one modified by Vinh and should be shipping soon. Go to his sub forum here and you will come to the unescapable conclusion that Vinh is about as good as they get. That being said you would be well served to heed his advice in this matter. Yes know this is an issue but do not care because there is a work around-----do not do it.


----------

